
Researchers believe combining samples could speed up coronavirus testing - wslh
https://globalnews.ca/news/6989906/hamilton-researchers-combine-coronavirus-samples/
======
wslh
If I remember well we see this concept in undergraduate classes in statistics.

~~~
db48x
Journalists don't take statistics classes.

